# wicd-1.7.2.4-r3: Verbindungsprobleme gegen FritzBox

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wicd zu Anfang eigentlich gut funktioniert hat, habe ich in letzter Zeit verstärkt das Problem, das ich per DHCP keine IP bekomme.

Dabei ist es egal, ob ich per WLAN oder per LAN verbinde. Manchmal geht LAN, nachdem WLAN nicht ging, manchmal auch nicht.

Gerade eben hatte ich das Problem anders rum. LAN ging nicht, WLAN dagegen schon.

Komisch ist, dass wenn ich Windoof boote (dualboot), habe ich keine Probleme. Auch komisch finde ich die Tatsache, dass wenn ich dann die Fritzbox reboote geht es auch wieder.

In den Messages sehe ich dann nichts, was mich irgendwie auf Anhieb weiterführt:

```
May 14 19:37:17 notebook dhcpcd[3541]: eno1: carrier acquired

May 14 19:37:17 notebook kernel: r8169 0000:09:00.0 eno1: link up

May 14 19:37:17 notebook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eno1: link becomes ready

May 14 19:37:17 notebook dhcpcd[3541]: DUID <geheim>

May 14 19:37:17 notebook dhcpcd[3541]: eno1: IAID 1c:16:b2:fa

May 14 19:37:17 notebook dhcpcd[3541]: eno1: soliciting an IPv6 router

May 14 19:37:17 notebook dhcpcd[3541]: eno1: soliciting a DHCP lease

May 14 19:37:31 notebook dhcpcd[3541]: eno1: no IPv6 Routers available

May 14 19:37:32 notebook dhcpcd[3541]: timed out

May 14 19:37:32 notebook dhcpcd[3541]: exited

May 14 19:37:33 notebook dhcpcd[3598]: dhcpcd not running

May 14 19:37:33 notebook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready

May 14 19:37:33 notebook dhcpcd[3604]: dhcpcd not running

May 14 19:37:33 notebook kernel: r8169 0000:09:00.0 eno1: link down

May 14 19:37:33 notebook kernel: r8169 0000:09:00.0 eno1: link down

May 14 19:37:33 notebook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eno1: link is not ready

May 14 19:37:35 notebook kernel: r8169 0000:09:00.0 eno1: link up

May 14 19:37:35 notebook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eno1: link becomes ready

May 14 19:38:19 notebook dhcpcd[3651]: dhcpcd not running

May 14 19:38:19 notebook dhcpcd[3659]: dhcpcd not running

May 14 19:38:19 notebook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready

May 14 19:38:19 notebook kernel: r8169 0000:09:00.0 eno1: link down

```

Wenns dagegen klappt sieht es so aus:

```

May 14 19:45:07 notebook kernel: r8169 0000:09:00.0 eno1: link down

May 14 19:45:07 notebook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eno1: link is not ready

May 14 19:45:09 notebook dhcpcd[4361]: version 6.2.0 starting

May 14 19:45:09 notebook dhcpcd[4361]: eno1: waiting for carrier

May 14 19:45:15 notebook dhcpcd[4361]: eno1: carrier acquired

May 14 19:45:15 notebook kernel: r8169 0000:09:00.0 eno1: link up

May 14 19:45:15 notebook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eno1: link becomes ready

May 14 19:45:15 notebook dhcpcd[4361]: DUID <geheim>

May 14 19:45:15 notebook dhcpcd[4361]: eno1: IAID 1c:16:b2:fa

May 14 19:45:15 notebook dhcpcd[4361]: eno1: soliciting an IPv6 router

May 14 19:45:15 notebook dhcpcd[4361]: eno1: soliciting a DHCP lease

May 14 19:45:15 notebook dhcpcd[4361]: eno1: offered 192.168.33.45 from 192.168.33.1

May 14 19:45:15 notebook kernel: r8169 0000:09:00.0 eno1: link up

May 14 19:45:21 notebook dhcpcd[4361]: eno1: leased 192.168.33.45 for 864000 seconds

May 14 19:45:21 notebook dhcpcd[4361]: eno1: adding route to 192.168.33.0/24

May 14 19:45:21 notebook dhcpcd[4361]: eno1: adding default route via 192.168.33.1

May 14 19:45:21 notebook dhcpcd[4361]: forked to background, child pid 4433

May 14 19:45:28 notebook dhcpcd[4433]: eno1: no IPv6 Routers available

```

Bin ich der einzige, der mit wicd Probleme hat, oder gibts da noch andere?

----------

## musv

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Bin ich der einzige, der mit wicd Probleme hat, oder gibts da noch andere?

 

Nein, du bist nicht der Einzige. 

Ich hab seit einem halben Jahr die Probleme. Eine Lösung hab ich aber auch nicht parat. Man kann einstellen, ob man die IP per dhcpcd oder per dhcp holen will. Ein paar irrelevante Optionen sind noch zusätzlich angegeben. Funktioniert hat bei mir beides nicht zuverlässig. 

Meine Konsequenz (Lösung ist der falsche Begriff): 

Auf allen stationären Rechnern hab ich eine statische Konfiguration. 

Auf meinem Notebook hab ich im Systemd Runlevel eingerichtet, so dass ich im Grub auswählen kann, ob ich Wicd, statische Netzwerkkonfiguration oder Networkmanager starten will. Letzterer funktioniert dafür in letzter Zeit umso besser.

----------

## tazinblack

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Bin ich der einzige, der mit wicd Probleme hat, oder gibts da noch andere? 
> 
> Nein, du bist nicht der Einzige. 
> 
> Ich hab seit einem halben Jahr die Probleme. Eine Lösung hab ich aber auch nicht parat. Man kann einstellen, ob man die IP per dhcpcd oder per dhcp holen will. Ein paar irrelevante Optionen sind noch zusätzlich angegeben. Funktioniert hat bei mir beides nicht zuverlässig. 
> ...

 

Das hab ich auch schon alles probiert. Ändert aber nichts.

Statisch will ich auf dem Notebook nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich mal nen Bug aufmachen.

Irgendwie kommt es mir vor, als ob er IPv6 machen will und dann gar nicht mehr IPv4 versucht.

Ich suche mal weiter...

----------

## scurrell

Na, dann klink ich mich mal mit ein. Von hier

Von der LiveDVD bekomme ich eth0. Versuche ich diese in rc-Update einzufügen, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: eth0 does not exist.

Also mal blind rc-update enp3so eingegeben: Added too bootrunlevel.

Dann geh ich ins Bett. Schalte den Rechner aus.

Morgends Neustart ( Konsole ). emerge --sync . ok.

Nochmal durchgebootet. emerge alsa-lib. Nischt.

ifconfig -a hat weder eth0 noch enp3sof0.

Nur IO ( oder lo )

Dann nochmal die DVD gestartet und emerge alsa-tools. Nach dem 10.ten Packet bricht es ab mit: Connection refused.

PS: Habe noch Kernel-Kompilierungs-Probleme. 

---------------------------------------

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *scurrell wrote:*   Also, alles noch mal von vorn.  Was ist damit gemeint?
> 
> Falls eine komplette neuinstallation des Systems gemeint ist - nein, das sollte nicht nötig sein.

 

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Und höre auf bei jedem Problemchen neu zu installieren - das machen nur Windows-User. Lernen tust du dabei nichts.
> 
> Wenn du dann nach einem Jahr noch Bock auf Gentoo hast (und vor allen Dingen auch einigermaßen weißt wovon du redest), versuche es nochmals.
> ...

 

Doch, das muß sein, weil ich alles verloren hab.

Und das wirklich schlimme ist. Obwohl ich dachte, ich hätte das Handbuch by heart, mußte ich feststellen, daß ich Änderungen gerne mal überlese.

Waren halt irgendwie alte sources. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das geschafft habe.

Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt die neuen sources und das neue Handbuch.

Ich bin Win8.1 user. Und ja, ich werde solange neuinstallieren bis ich es verstanden habe.

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> @scurrell, warum muss es unbedingt Gentoo sein ?

 

Solange ihr mich ertragen könnt...

Ich hab mich in emerge verliebt.Last edited by scurrell on Sun May 18, 2014 5:23 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Fijoldar

@scurell: Das ist schon harter Tobak, den du hier ablieferst. Nicht nur, dass dein Problem rein gar nicht mit dem vom Threadersteller gemeinsam hat, der Inhalt deines Posts ist darüber hinaus derart unsinnig, dass ich mich wirklich fragen muss, ob du hier wirklich nach Lösungen suchst oder einfach nur trollen willst. 

@tazinblack: Mit wicd ist mir sowas auch schon passiert. Ich bin dann relativ schnell auf NetworkManager umgestiegen, da ich nicht herausfinden konnte, woran das letztendlich lag. Und wenn ich mir die Projektseite (https://launchpad.net/wicd) anschaue, habe ich auch eher den Eindruck, dass das Projekt eingeschlafen ist und man wicd besser nicht mehr verwenden sollte.

----------

## Josef.95

@scurrell

Hat doch wahrscheinlich nichts mit der in diesen Thread geführten Diskussion zu tun (ich fragte mich ob du dich im Thread vertan hast?)

Zudem ist dein genantes Zitat so nicht korrekt zitiert - der letzte Absatz stammt nicht von mir. Wäre schön wenn du es noch korrigieren würdest.

..................................................................................................

@tazinblack

Hm, liegt es eventuell auch am dhcp-Server der Fritzbox-Firmware?

Teste es doch mal direkt mit dhcpcd ohne wicd

----------

## kurisu

Sorry für OT, aber obgleich ich mich bislang zurückzuhalten versuchte, muss ich es nun geradeheraus sagen: entweder ist User scurrell massiv am Trollen oder aber anderweitig am völlig falschen Ort gelandet.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Leute bleibt cool.

Ein falsch gesetzter Post sollte jetzt kein Problem darstellen, weder für das Thema noch für das Forum.

Ich finde, so etwas muss man ertragen können - und als Troll würde ich ihn nicht bezeichnen, er lent noch  :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

@tazinblack

Ich hatte mal vor längerer Zeit ebenfalls massive Probleme mit "net-misc/dhcpcd" allerdings in Kombination mit dem NetworkManager, damals half es auf den "net-misc/dhcp" Client von ISC umzustellen.

Und auch wenn es bei "musv" nicht funktionierte, mit etwas glück hilft es möglicherweise ja dir weiter und wenn nicht kann es ja auch kaum noch schlimmer werden.

----------

## kurisu

Um noch einmal etwas Gehaltvolleres beizusteuern: nachdem Wicd upstream wohl tot ist, erscheint die Migration nach entweder NetworkManager oder eben wpa_supplicant nur mehr ratsamer. Mit ersterem habe ich persönlich recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht auf meinem Tertiär-Rechner unter Wheezy und Xfce 4.8.

----------

## tazinblack

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> @tazinblack
> 
> Ich hatte mal vor längerer Zeit ebenfalls massive Probleme mit "net-misc/dhcpcd" allerdings in Kombination mit dem NetworkManager, damals half es auf den "net-misc/dhcp" Client von ISC umzustellen.
> 
> Und auch wenn es bei "musv" nicht funktionierte, mit etwas glück hilft es möglicherweise ja dir weiter und wenn nicht kann es ja auch kaum noch schlimmer werden.

 

Danke für den Tipp, hatte beide probiert. 

Aus der Verzweiflung hab ich jetzt beiden IPv6 abgewöhnt und das läuft jetzt ohne Probleme seit ein paar Tagen!

Fragt aber nicht welcher von beiden.

----------

## tazinblack

 *kurisu wrote:*   

> Um noch einmal etwas Gehaltvolleres beizusteuern: nachdem Wicd upstream wohl tot ist, erscheint die Migration nach entweder NetworkManager oder eben wpa_supplicant nur mehr ratsamer. Mit ersterem habe ich persönlich recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht auf meinem Tertiär-Rechner unter Wheezy und Xfce 4.8.

 

Danke für die Info!

Von Networkmanager komme ich eigentlich und das tat nicht so richtig. 

Dann hatte mir vor einem halben Jahr jemand geraten auf wicd umzusteigen, was bis vor kurzem auch tat.

wpa_supplicant hatte ich auch probiert, war aber auch nicht der Hit.

Die ultimative grafische Lösung, welche auch WPS unterstützt, scheint es wohl nicht zu geben.

Wieso tut das problemlos unter Android und hier gibt es nur halbe Sachen?

Ach, und wieso verlinken in letzter Zeit immer alle nach Arch? Ist wohl schwer am kommen, oder?!?

----------

## tazinblack

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Na, dann klink ich mich mal mit ein. Von hier
> 
> Von der LiveDVD bekomme ich eth0. Versuche ich diese in rc-Update einzufügen, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: eth0 does not exist.
> 
> Also mal blind rc-update enp3so eingegeben: Added too bootrunlevel.
> ...

 

Kaper ruhig meinen Thread! Je mehr Klicks und Antworten das Ding hat, desto mehr andere potentielle Tippgeber lesen das dann auch und lösen mein Problem   :Smile: 

Vielleicht sollte ich mal drüber nachdenken, hier Werbung zu schalten oder Currywurst mit Pommes zu verkaufen   :Laughing: 

----------

